# Custom Recovery Won't Stay Verizon S III



## jskala (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a stock rooted and bootloader unlocked per the guide and can flash TWRP fine reboot into recovery see it . Reboot back to the OS and if I have to reboot to recovery again I am now using the stock one. I can't seem to get it to stick by using EZ recovery or any other method. I am not new to this never had issues on my Gnex and flashed all day long. Didn't think it would be like this.
Baseband is I535VRLG7
Build Is IMM76D.I535VRALG7

Hope someone can help this is annoying.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

jskala said:


> I have a stock rooted and bootloader unlocked per the guide and can flash TWRP fine reboot into recovery see it . Reboot back to the OS and if I have to reboot to recovery again I am now using the stock one. I can't seem to get it to stick by using EZ recovery or any other method. I am not new to this never had issues on my Gnex and flashed all day long. Didn't think it would be like this.
> Baseband is I535VRLG7
> Build Is IMM76D.I535VRALG7
> 
> Hope someone can help this is annoying.


You have to flash a custom kernel in order to get TWRP to stick. The stock kernel will always overwrite the custom recovery with stock recovery

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## jskala (Jan 28, 2012)

Strange thing I used Odin took it back to the way it was before the update yesterday and can reboot into twrp all day long no issue. So I froze the Verizon updater till I know more.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Interesting. The way I described before was how it always was on my Fascinate and Charge. I just figured it would be the same for the SGS3. I wonder what's different between the two builds that creates the difference.


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

yeah they installed a install recovery.sh file in /system. If you delete that then it will won't keep overwriting your custom recovery.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah also if your on CWM it will prompt you to delete it itself.

When I did the root and unlock on the new OTA I flashed recovery from Casual which is an old CWM (6.0.0.8) after I booted to make sure it was working it advised me that stock was going to overwrite the recovery with the stock recovery and asked me if I wanted to block the action. I'm guessing that feature just isn't built into TWRP. After I initially booted through with that recovery I flashed the latest TWRP and haven't had any issues. Of course the next time I was in recovery I was on CM10/AOSP going forward so all that sorta stuff was wiped anyways.


----------



## jskala (Jan 28, 2012)

This is awesome gladni found an answer I reverted and froze the updater so I am going to un freeze it and try this. Thanks for the info guys. I eventually will get to aokp was always my go daily driver in the nexus. Just not sure it is ready as a daily.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

